

Tell HN: I'm selling my 6 Year Old iOS App - Jeremy1026

I have decided that rather than letting my app die, I would try to sell it on Flippa. In its hayday it was pulling in $100&#x2F;day, now it&#x27;s down to $30&#x2F;mo. Still more than what it costs to keep it running. It needs to be updated but I just don&#x27;t have time to do it.
======
Jeremy1026
[https://flippa.com/3348936-ios-app-with-2-000-downloads-
mo-m...](https://flippa.com/3348936-ios-app-with-2-000-downloads-mo-
making-30-mo)

